#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  Address location of rooms

## marjovdn

When we send a meeting request from Outlook and include a meeting room, when the request is received by the recipient(s) and click the room the address location is not showing.

I checked in M365 and the address is definitely set up for these resources and is showing in Outlook.
When I send the same request using OWA the address is showing.

I have downloaded the address book (Send/Receive - Send/Receive Groups - Download address book) to make sure I have the latest version but this does not resolve it.

I don?t want to tell people that when they send a meeting request they have to use OWA rather than Outlook as that is not practical. 
How do you get this to work?

----------

